# tetra Flora Pride harmful to shrimps?



## aznb0i (Feb 14, 2008)

Like my title stated. Is it harmful to my fresh water shrimps? Anyone ever used this stuff? I really wanted to get a bottle of seachem flourish but our LFS don't carry any. This is day 1 with this stuff.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

In general, shrimps are much more sensitive to water conditions than fish are. Any fertilizers at all should be used with extreme moderation--dose amounts that are recommended by manufacturers on the bottles rarely take into account something as sensitive as shrimp being in the tank. 

The biggest culprit to look for on the bottle is copper. Copper is extremely toxic to all inverts, shrimp included. Seachem Flourish has 0.001% copper, and even with that tiny amount I will only put it in my tank at about a half dose, once every month or so. I simply don't trust doing it more often because of the copper content.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Johnpaul. I dose my tank with flourish daily. I have about 4 species in my tank and they seem to be no worse for the wear.


----------



## aznb0i (Feb 14, 2008)

I have another question what if my tank doesn't have a lot of plants? should I decrease the amount of dosage or add same amount? I'm planning to get more plants in my tank.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I'd probably decrease it a little. I should have mentioned I dose my tank heavily because it is thick with plants. So yeah, a little less perhaps. I found though when I used more ferts in my tank, my growth took off and for the most part the algae was reduced. (excel helps)


----------



## aznb0i (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys. Well it looks like I put in a bit more then I needed for my cherry shrimp tank. As, I lost 2 so far but luckily I did a 30% water change. I also dosed the same amount in my other 40 breeder gallon tank but it is heavily planted. My yellow shrimp in that tank seem to not care at all and no lost either.


----------

